

Which quadrant does your company/employer fall into? - libpcap
http://www.japansubculture.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/chart.jpg

======
woodall
I find that I, as a worker, overlap quadrant numbers 2 and 1.

This is from the post entitled "Shafuu 101–Choosing a company for the new
generation".

"Learning Japanese business culture is always a hot topic for those looking to
deal on this side of the Pacific, but little do many know that Japanese young
adults are almost just as confused by the the traditions and hype surrounding
the complex world of Japanese shafuu."[1]

[1]
[http://www.japansubculture.com/2010/05/shafuu-101-choosing-a...](http://www.japansubculture.com/2010/05/shafuu-101-choosing-
a-company-for-the-new-generation/)

